# Ford mustang 2015



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

35k for the 5 litre v8 with 420 horses, 30k for the ecoboost pointless engine in some small capacity and not as many horses.

Seems a bit of a bargain. Oh yes, rhd too.

http://www.ford.com/cars/mustang/2015/


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice looking car.

When do we get it?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Nice looking car.
> 
> When do we get it?


I think according to ford the tail end of 2014/beginning of 2015.

http://www.product-reviews.net/2014...-league-final-kick-off-for-2015-ford-mustang/


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Monster of a car love the stangs.


----------



## N3llyboy (May 15, 2014)

I think it looks so well ermm normal. Not really special like I would expect this legendary car to be.










Throw me the keys to one of those and I would be happy forever. Just beautiful.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i like it , but i couldnt have it with the ecoboost its going to sound **** for one .


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I know it doesn't sound right having the ecoboost but it would make running one as an everyday car much more accessible, the ecoboost isn't a bad engine. If they consider a diesel then they might as well push the big red button and end the world


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I know it doesn't sound right having the ecoboost but it would make running one as an everyday car much more accessible, the ecoboost isn't a bad engine. If they consider a diesel then they might as well push the big red button and end the world


You're just plain wrong


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

N3llyboy said:


> I think it looks so well ermm normal. Not really special like I would expect this legendary car to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What were you expecting from a standard edition mustang? You do realise that when shelby/other tuners get their hands on it..


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe you should read this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shelby_Mustang


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I want one, I really want one!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> I want one, I really want one!


But you only like scrabble wagons


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I don't get why the ecoboost engine is pointless op? Its over 300bhp, more than enough to get some good performance figures. This car is not special enough to have it stored in a garage using it for 20 miles a year. This is a car that is supposed to be used every day, its gone modern, and for that reason the ecoboost engine will be the right choice. The 5.0 will be for those that want something special, but that car is just not special enough to make it a keeper IMHO. Get the ecoboost and use the car every day, that's where this one fits.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

The More important question is... What Colour?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

They are keeping quite about the weight aren't they?


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Seems like a bit of a bargain.You can pre-order one tomorrow during the Champions League Final


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

lofty said:


> Seems like a bit of a bargain.You can pre-order one tomorrow during the Champions League Final


They don't say anything about commitment to this pre order, I mean you'd not want to commit and then find out its a complete pig of a drive or its far heavier or more expensive etc... odd.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

WOW, what a beautiful machine :argie:

But I have to agree, nothing will top this...



N3llyboy said:


> I think it looks so well ermm normal. Not really special like I would expect this legendary car to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Maniac said:


> They don't say anything about commitment to this pre order, I mean you'd not want to commit and then find out its a complete pig of a drive or its far heavier or more expensive etc... odd.


They originally promised it would be lighter than the last car by about 200lbs, they have now gone very quiet about that !, it's certainly a better option than the Toyota gt thingy, it's certainly the best looking 'modern' Mustang, that said I'm just not into line dancing so it's probably not for me :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The UK price will end up being nothing like that sadly.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

More yank pap


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Maniac said:


> I don't get why the ecoboost engine is pointless op? Its over 300bhp, more than enough to get some good performance figures. This car is not special enough to have it stored in a garage using it for 20 miles a year. This is a car that is supposed to be used every day, its gone modern, and for that reason the ecoboost engine will be the right choice. The 5.0 will be for those that want something special, but that car is just not special enough to make it a keeper IMHO. Get the ecoboost and use the car every day, that's where this one fits.


It's a mustang, not a mondeo. Only a v8 belongs in a mustang.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The UK price will end up being nothing like that sadly.


I think they've already quoted the uk figures?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> They originally promised it would be lighter than the last car by about 200lbs, they have now gone very quiet about that !, it's certainly a better option than the Toyota gt thingy, it's certainly the best looking 'modern' Mustang, that said I'm just not into line dancing so it's probably not for me :lol:


But you said "You've got a really purty mouth, boi" to me


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> More yank pap


It's an a5 you have right? Looks like the s5 to me


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> It's a mustang, not a mondeo. Only a v8 belongs in a mustang.


I'm surprised they are actually offering the 5L V8 in Europe. Ford have really shied away from big engines for a while.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> I'm surprised they are actually offering the 5L V8 in Europe. Ford have really shied away from big engines for a while.


I don't think they've done big engined cars in europe in a very long time, I don't think recent regs come into it.

You can't offer a mustang without a v8.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> It's an a5 you have right? Looks like the s5 to me


That Mustang does actually have slight elements of my S5 in the looks department... still just a Ford though and not a 'proper' V8:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> That Mustang does actually have slight elements of my S5 in the looks department... still just a Ford though and not a 'proper' V8:lol:


Dude, you need your eyes checking, there's nothing on there that looks like a derv eurobox


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I think they've already quoted the uk figures?


Have they?

It just just the link was to the US site so I assumed you were doing the calculation.

£35k would be an attractive price if it's any good.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Have they?
> 
> It just just the link was to the US site so I assumed you were doing the calculation.
> 
> £35k would be an attractive price if it's any good.


Ah sod, maybe I was reading expected pricing.

Anyways, if they actually bring it to the uk, a bit of mark up over 32k dollars would probably be about right. Guess we'll see with the uefa opening.

35k for a car in a similar ballpark to the m3 would put it in a very good position.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Mustang , V8 , RHD enough said I want it .


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bit of Audi copycattery going on there in this shot from the side i'd say mr cambridge...especially if you put your hand over that nasty looking rear end.
Oh, and my eurobox is petrol actually big mouth


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

No comparison.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Where?!? You're seeing things inhaling all those derv fumes 

Which audis have a rectangle in the door or any of those lines at all?

Rear end looks better than an s5 by miles


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Interior looks great, especially by ford standards, hopfully not all horrible cheap plastic. The front and side looks great too, undeniably mustang, but with a modern look! But the rear looks really fussy, old style lights with modern mini spoiler and diffuser....wait a minute.....a diffuser...on a mustang?! Really??

I hired one last year when i was in the US with work......I've always loved mustangs, and REALLY wanted to love the car.

It was just the V6, but still over 300bhp.......................what a bag of ****! An absolute hunk of junk.....I was devastated....then the rear window shattered while i was driving down the freeway for no reason.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bero said:


> Interior looks great, especially by ford standards, hopfully not all horrible cheap plastic. The front and side looks great too, undeniably mustang, but with a modern look! But the rear looks really fussy, old style lights with modern mini spoiler and diffuser....wait a minute.....a diffuser...on a mustang?! Really??
> 
> I hired one last year when i was in the US with work......I've always loved mustangs, and REALLY wanted to love the car.
> 
> It was just the V6, but still over 300bhp.......................what a bag of ****! An absolute hunk of junk.....I was devastated....then the rear window shattered while i was driving down the freeway for no reason.


Mustangs have changed, the roush mustangs were quite capable, so a diffuser, sure, it'll need it far more than something like a focus rs.

Yeah, there's your mistake, hiring the v6  They've also come on a long way recently.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

This is what you want


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> This is what you want


There may be a *slight* price difference


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> There may be a *slight* price difference


:lol: Yeah, just a [email protected] $250,000. This baby's got 815bhp and
733 ft. lb. of torque.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I still think this looks pretty good.

http://ubbsupercars.com/ubb_1100_12/

All that power and it's still not much different to a z06 vette.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I still think this looks pretty good.
> 
> http://ubbsupercars.com/ubb_1100_12/
> 
> All that power and it's still not much different to a z06 vette.


I like the new one, but that shape and one in particular is vulgar.

There is a couple in Aberdeen that look and sound exceptionally meaty. One used to be very local to me when l lived in my old flat. Could hear it from streets away.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I like the new one, but that shape and one in particular is vulgar.
> 
> There is a couple in Aberdeen that look and sound exceptionally meaty. One used to be very local to me when l lived in my old flat. Could hear it from streets away.


I love vulgar 

But, I prefer vettes. That and mustangs are enormously wide.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I love vulgar
> 
> But, I prefer vettes. That and mustangs are enormously wide.


Is your eyesight better yet?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Is your eyesight better yet?


Oy, what are you implying, my eyesight was fine when I got the wheels 

It's also still fine when I see xrays derv a5


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm genuinely looking forward to this Mustang.

If they bring it here in RHD at the price you've suggested, there is going to be a lot of interest.

On paper the car looks a winner at £35k. I guess the tarmac and plastics will be where it is really judged.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Popped into Ford yesterday as my BIL was buying a car and there was a lot of interest in the Mustang stand that they'd set up. A lot of impatient looking wives looking quite annoyed that their trip to look at a family car was hijacked :lol:

I'm hoping the fact that they're offering the larger twin turbo 2.3 Ecoboost will mean that this engine makes it's way into the Focus and Mondeo. The latest Police 'troopers' in America are already the 2.3 Ford Fusion with the twin turbo.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

The only thing that surprises me is that nobody has mentioned handling yet. Unless its improved hugely then you could have 700bhp and it would still be as much use as a chocolate fire guard in corners.

Admittedly it's years since I drove one in the states, but I was astonished at how utterly pants it was. I had a Ford Taurus a week before and there wasnt enough difference in handling to set it apart as a sports car. 

Love the sound and look of the old Shelby GTs, absolutely iconic, but I think people will take a lot of convincing as a true drivers' car in the uk. Not enough straight roads here!

I'm happy to corrected by anyone who knows something different but my overall experience of the two previous models I've driven was distinctly underwhelming. (No idea on exact models as they were hire cars but think both were around 5 ltr and one was rag top).


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> Popped into Ford yesterday as my BIL was buying a car and there was a lot of interest in the Mustang stand that they'd set up. A lot of impatient looking wives looking quite annoyed that their trip to look at a family car was hijacked :lol:
> 
> I'm hoping the fact that they're offering the larger twin turbo 2.3 Ecoboost will mean that this engine makes it's way into the Focus and Mondeo. The latest Police 'troopers' in America are already the 2.3 Ford Fusion with the twin turbo.


Was that TCH Peterborough ? if so i might pop over today


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Geordieexile said:


> The only thing that surprises me is that nobody has mentioned handling yet. Unless its improved hugely then you could have 700bhp and it would still be as much use as a chocolate fire guard in corners.
> 
> Admittedly it's years since I drove one in the states, but I was astonished at how utterly pants it was. I had a Ford Taurus a week before and there wasnt enough difference in handling to set it apart as a sports car.
> 
> ...


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Geordieexile said:


> The only thing that surprises me is that nobody has mentioned handling yet. Unless its improved hugely then you could have 700bhp and it would still be as much use as a chocolate fire guard in corners.
> 
> Admittedly it's years since I drove one in the states, but I was astonished at how utterly pants it was. I had a Ford Taurus a week before and there wasnt enough difference in handling to set it apart as a sports car.
> 
> ...


For this model they have ditched the ancient and cheap solid rear axle and gone for an independent rear axle for the first time ever. Hopefully it will handle a good bit better than past models.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> Popped into Ford yesterday as my BIL was buying a car and there was a lot of interest in the Mustang stand that they'd set up. A lot of impatient looking wives looking quite annoyed that their trip to look at a family car was hijacked :lol:
> 
> I'm hoping the fact that they're offering the larger twin turbo 2.3 Ecoboost will mean that this engine makes it's way into the Focus and Mondeo. *The latest Police 'troopers' in America are already the 2.3 Ford Fusion with the twin turbo.*


It's actually the Taurus SHO which is now being used as the new police vehicle to replace the old Interceptor. It comes with the 3.5 EcoBoost which has 365hp and 420lb/ft of torque.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Regardless of "Eco" this and that, I think it's great that the "Mercans" have finally decided to make something with the steering wheel on the correct side,:doublesho with any luck a few more possibly "future" iconic cars, will be made this way!! after all "we" have been making virtually all "our" iconic cars with a left hand drive option for many many years!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

At first I was having trouble with the concept of a stang with anything other than a V8 but it shows they are moving with the times. And as for ecoboost well the smaller ecoboost in my Mondeo is a great engine enough to give me a 0-60 time of around 7.5seconds so I imagine the performance from the slightly larger ecoboost will be just fine. Its good value for money the V8 but you will need some serious money to keep filling it up. I rented a V8 GT mustang in California and it was returning around 8 mpg.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> ROUSH 427R Trak Pak Mustang tearing up at Gingerman Raceway - YouTube


So they have had to modify it to make it go round corners ? :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> So they have had to modify it to make it go round corners ? :lol:


You do understand the ideology/history behind the mustang, right?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

rob28 said:


> It's actually the Taurus SHO which is now being used as the new police vehicle to replace the old Interceptor. It comes with the 3.5 EcoBoost which has 365hp and 420lb/ft of torque.


Doesn't look like a Taurus


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> You do understand the ideology/history behind the mustang, right?


Obviously not living in the UK  oh and not being a car guy


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> At first I was having trouble with the concept of a stang with anything other than a V8 but it shows they are moving with the times. And as for ecoboost well the smaller ecoboost in my Mondeo is a great engine enough to give me a 0-60 time of around 7.5seconds so I imagine the performance from the slightly larger ecoboost will be just fine. Its good value for money the V8 but you will need some serious money to keep filling it up. I rented a V8 GT mustang in California and it was returning around 8 mpg.


Would you buy a diesel mustang because it performed?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Would you buy a diesel mustang because it performed?


8 cylinder diesels can sound pretty meaty


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> 8 cylinder diesels can sound pretty meaty


Don't make me come over there


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just play a V8 soundtrack through a speaker. That's the in thing these days.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Just play a V8 soundtrack through a speaker. That's the in thing these days.


Whilst belching out a big cloud of diesel fumes accompanied by the sound of a tractor? 

Would have to be pretty loud to hide the tractor rattle.. 

Can you imagine, some kid has a poster on his wall of a mustang, then sees one in real life, gets covered in a cloud of diesel smog to the sound of a tractor. Ruined, for life


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> Doesn't look like a Taurus


That's a Taurus... The latest gen Fusion has the very Aston Martin looking front grill.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Whilst belching out a big cloud of diesel fumes accompanied by the sound of a tractor?
> 
> Would have to be pretty loud to hide the tractor rattle..
> 
> Can you imagine, some kid has a poster on his wall of a mustang, then sees one in real life, gets covered in a cloud of diesel smog to the sound of a tractor. Ruined, for life


I just can't imagine a kid with a poster of a Mustang on their wall.

The days of kids being excited by V8s seems to be a thing of the past.

Boost, slammed, stretched tyres and a banging stereo is what they want.

Read this site. Guys take good care of their cars but the MPG thread is the one with most interest. Not how fast or how much power. I don't even remember a thread dedicated to driving.

Soulboy started a thread about TVR last week. I was the only one to comment. Who doesn't get excited about TVRs?

The most, probably only, active car discussions on here are always about Golfs or Audis. Perfectly good cars and that seems to be what people desire.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I just can't imagine a kid with a poster of a Mustang on their wall.
> 
> The days of kids being excited by V8s seems to be a thing of the past.
> 
> ...


If and when a kid has posters of a mk7 golf and not a countach etc, you do wonder what the world is coming to.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Would you buy a diesel mustang because it performed?


People do I guess buy performance diesels. My point is the Mustang is an iconic car and most people only perceive it as a V8 muscle car. V8's will be very expensive to run in the uk particularly if used as a daily driver. There will obviously be people who will buy these but not the average man on the street. There will be plenty of people who want the whole mustang experience but not the thirsty V8. Don't get me wrong I'd love a V8 mustang but not in a country where you pay so much for petrol.

The 2.0L ecoboost found in my Mondeo and the new focus st is a great engine so I can only assume that the larger 2.3 twin turbo will be a great and more powerful engine as well! Yes it doesn't ideally go with the idea of a 'muscle car' only a V8 will do that but most won't want the fuel bill that goes with it! So would I get the mustang with ecoboost........ it would depend on its performance and economy combined.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> People do I guess buy performance diesels. My point is the Mustang is an iconic car and most people only perceive it as a V8 muscle car. V8's will be very expensive to run in the uk particularly if used as a daily driver. There will obviously be people who will buy these but not the average man on the street. There will be plenty of people who want the whole mustang experience but not the thirsty V8. Don't get me wrong I'd love a V8 mustang but not in a country where you pay so much for petrol.
> 
> The 2.0L ecoboost found in my Mondeo and the new focus st is a great engine so I can only assume that the larger 2.3 twin turbo will be a great and more powerful engine as well! Yes it doesn't ideally go with the idea of a 'muscle car' only a V8 will do that but most won't want the fuel bill that goes with it! So would I get the mustang with ecoboost........ it would depend on its performance and economy combined.


You didn't answer the question.

So don't have a mustang as a daily driver then?

I'd be embarassed to have such a small, quiet, dull sounding engine in a mustang. It would be an enormous disappointment to look like that and have a dull engine underneath.

Oh and your 7-8mpg seems miles off the average.

http://www.fuelly.com/car/ford/mustang/2005


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> So don't have a mustang as a daily driver then?
> 
> ...


Sorry to answer your question no I wouldn't.

But if I really wanted the look of the mustang and I was happy with the performance, economy and sound from the ecoboost I would buy it. Oh and obviously I'd need the money!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Sorry to answer your question no I wouldn't.
> 
> But if I really wanted the look of the mustang and I was happy with the performance, economy and sound from the ecoboost I would buy it. Oh and obviously I'd need the money!


It would have to be a big difference in mpg.

There seems to be sod all between the current v6 and v8. 17/26 vs 15/23 (us mpg, not uk) hardly sensible to get the v6.


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's my take on it for what's its worth. This is is a car cleaning forum for people who love spending many an hour cleaning their cars, so pretty much I'd guess we are all petrol heads as well, some may prefer certain makes and models some may prefer others that's why we are all different. Some may drive great distances and need economy some may not. 
Are you with me so far, now couple of things Ford Mustang a name that is synonymous with petrol heads everywhere, you may like them you may hate them but you know what it is. 
Fish and chips you know what your getting you may want salt and vinegar you may not. 
I've never seen a fish and mash shop doesn't quite work, my point being its a mustang...... American muscle car its supposed to have a V8 it may be built for Europe but I can by a Eco friendly 1 litre 80 mpg box on wheels that revs to infinity that's not what the mustang is about is it. 
Slap a brute of a V8 into it make it sound like it has a heart and drive the daylights out of it, to the seaside and buy proper fish and chips.:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

The thing with MPG as I'm sure you know is there is a huge difference between what's written in the press and brochures and reality. I have driven a 2009 V8 mustang GT for 3 weeks in California. I reset the MPG when I collected the car and when I looked halfway through the holiday it was honestly on around 7-8MPG. It was a mix of city driving and some longer runs and yes some full on full throttle 0-60's. A'll I can tell you is what happened and as far as accurate MPG figures the reported MPG's in the 20's for the V8 mustang feels optimistic considering my focus St 2.5 was on around 23MPG.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> The thing with MPG as I'm sure you know is there is a huge difference between what's written in the press and brochures and reality. I have driven a 2009 V8 mustang GT for 3 weeks in California. I reset the MPG when I collected the car and when I looked halfway through the holiday it was honestly on around 7-8MPG. It was a mix of city driving and some longer runs and yes some full on full throttle 0-60's. A'll I can tell you is what happened and as far as accurate MPG figures the reported MPG's in the 20's for the V8 mustang feels optimistic considering my focus St 2.5 was on around 23MPG.


Not from my experience, i've always found the figures pretty accurate.

Floor the zed everywhere, get mid 10s. Drive it normally, occasionally changing speed but not constantly hopping on and off the throttle, get 26ish mpg for 30-40% town at 30-40 or less and a roads at usual speeds.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> It would have to be a big difference in mpg.
> 
> There seems to be sod all between the current v6 and v8. 17/26 vs 15/23 (us mpg, not uk) hardly sensible to get the v6.


That was what I found when I looked which one to hire. if there is no or little difference in economy and one has much better power, performance and sound then its the obvious choice.

Should the mustang have anything but a V8 in it, probably not if your a petrol head.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if they have published the full specs/performances of the engines as it will be quite interesting to see the differences other than the obvious power and sound.


----------

